# CL at Stourhead (National Trust) Wiltshire?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Has anybody been here, and is it likely need a booking for weekends? 

I remember going into the car park there a couple of years ago and noticing the CL (and a rally field next door?). It would seem to be a good spot for an overnight when travelling down the A303.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Has anybody been here, and is it likely need a booking for weekends?
> 
> I remember going into the car park there a couple of years ago and noticing the CL (and a rally field next door?). It would seem to be a good spot for an overnight when travelling down the A303.


Mike no no no what you should do with the A303 is travel down it at night and park up in the daytime. I always thought that the person who allocates road numbers was having a laugh when he numbered that one if you consider that a 303 was a very accurate rifle firing a high speed round  .

Regards Frank


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Probably would need booking for a week-end. I haven't been there for a few years though but when I attended a rally there I think the CL side was full.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Almost certainly Mike because its also listed in various guide books and on the internet presumably you are a CC member and will have noticed the NT discount.

Also notice that they do weddings at Stourhead now.


regards Frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Right, I'll book it just in case. May go this weekend if the weather holds; the house opens for the season on Saturday.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tried booking yesterday, but full up! Anyway, the guy phoned me up this afternoon to say they had a cancellation, so we're off on Friday to check it out. Will put it on the database (of course!) when we return.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Hangs head in shame - I thought I had added Stourhead some time ago, obviously missed it! :error: 

Gets quite busy at weekends and during peak periods, so yes booking is definitely advisable. 

CL is next door to the overflow car park, so may not be the most relaxing site to laze around on during the day, but gets much quieter once the day trippers go home.

When you arrive there will be markers at the back of the pitches with names of those booked on.

Beware the farm shop - can seriously damage your wealth, but the sirloin steaks were melt in your mouth!!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just back & put entry in the database. Nice spot, even if it was a bit on the cold side this morning! Sleet & hail driving back this afternoon :roll: It's a busy spot at weekends, and you should book up for the CL. The pub's very pleasant too, nice venison casserole & local beer. Good walking in the estate - 5 mile stroll up to King Alfreds tower - boy was it windy up there!


----------

